# Someone wants to join a Tennis-Newbie?



## german_student (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello ;-)

As I'm in Dubai since one month now, I am currently looking for some sports I could do in my freetime. 

Is anyone here who would like to start playing Tennis with me? I have never played Tennis, but I would like to try it out ;-) So if there is anybody who would like to join me, it would be really nice... So far I haven't decided where I will play as I am first checking out the different opportunities. If you have any suggestions for me, you are more than welcome ;-)

Maybe something about myself, so that you know little bit about me ;-) I am 21 years old, coming from Germany. I'm here for 5 months, doing an internship as part of my studies. I'm living in Jumeirah here so I'm looking for a Tennis-opportunity somewhere close to it, cause I don't have a car at the moment...

So, if anyone of you is interested - I would be glad to hear from you  Badminton or Volleyball would interest me too...

I wish you all a nice day and hope to get some feedback from you.

Greetings
Jessi


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

I wouldnt mind playing with you, pm me your contact details and we can sort it out
I'm just a beginner though, and would love to do a few more classes once it isnt so hot

Nikk


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^ I would also love to join as a beginner ...


----------



## german_student (Jul 3, 2012)

Dear Nikk and ibkiss,

great to hear that you are interested, too. 

Where are you staying in Dubai? Maybe you can tell me something more about you...

At the moment I cannot write you a personal message, so I have to write you hear. Up to now I haven't find anything special...I contacted one Tennis Club, which has several places for playing allover Dubai - but they haven't replied me yet.

Maybe you have an idea or any suggestion? ;-)
Jessi


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Jessi ... Other than badminton or volleyball , are u interested in paintball ?


----------



## hpant (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello all,

Were you guys able to sort out the details of where you could play tennis? 

I'm 25 years old, and have spent the majority of the last 6 years completing my education in UK and have now permanently moved to the UAE. Still looking for work but would like to have a healthy activity in the evenings. 

Looking forward to hearing back from you peeps.

Cheers!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

german_student said:


> Hello ;-)


Depending on whether you are willing to play outdoors, Safa Park has a couple of tennis courts.


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

german_student said:


> Dear Nikk and ibkiss,
> 
> great to hear that you are interested, too.
> 
> ...


hey Jessi, I live in Deira but I work in Jebel Ali, so anywhere in between should be good for me 
I've played tennis at a few places, but I prefer the jebel ali golf resort as its a very nice location
le meredian is good too, but they are currently under renovation
theres another one called the jebel ali club, which is decent, but sometimes they make a fuss with the reservations etc
how long have you been playing?


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

hpant said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Were you guys able to sort out the details of where you could play tennis?
> 
> ...


hello,
depending on where you live and if you drive, there are some nice places around town to play.
what day of the week would you like to play? and how long have you been playing?


----------



## DXB expat (Aug 28, 2012)

german_student said:


> Hello ;-)
> 
> As I'm in Dubai since one month now, I am currently looking for some sports I could do in my freetime.
> 
> ...


Hi! You guys still looking?? I am around the Marina-JLT area, and you should PM me your digits if you're interested in playing. We'll take it from there!

PS- I am 24 yrs old and I play alright!


----------



## german_student (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello altogether!

It's great to see so many responses...

@ibkiss: no thanks, but paintball is not interesting me at all ;-)

@hpant & DXB expat: yes, I'm still looking - and I have never played Tennis so far...so first I'll need someone to explain me at least the basics ;-)

@Kkil: Thanks for all the recommendations. I'm also working in Jebel Ali but the problem is that I have no car...would maybe be a bit problematic to get to and from Jebel Ali for playing tennis... I would prefer to play somewhere at the weekend (friday or saturday).

@Lita Rulez: Yes, I would also play outside and Safa Park would be really close that me - do they also offer tennis lessons there? 

Or is here anybody who wants to teach me Tennis? ;-)

Greetings,
Jessi


----------



## topgun737 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi folks, 28yo male from the US looking for a tennis partner to play with on weeknights or weekends even. I have played on and off for the past four years and would be great to find some partners here in Dubai. I usually play at the Aviation Club/Tennis stadium (IMO, best outdoor courts), summer's starting to cool off a bit so do not anticipate sweating like a snow man in July.
So, who's up for a hit!


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

german_student said:


> Hello altogether!
> 
> It's great to see so many responses...
> 
> ...


well if you are up for tennis after work, I wouldnt mind dropping you, but I'll need to make sure you arent a stalker/serial killer type......lol
anyway, pm me and we can work something out


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

topgun737 said:


> Hi folks, 28yo male from the US looking for a tennis partner to play with on weeknights or weekends even. I have played on and off for the past four years and would be great to find some partners here in Dubai. I usually play at the Aviation Club/Tennis stadium (IMO, best outdoor courts), summer's starting to cool off a bit so do not anticipate sweating like a snow man in July.
> So, who's up for a hit!


I'm definitely in, just name the time and place, btw I'm still a beginner


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ So its just limited to tennis ,eh ??


----------



## german_student (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey to all of you ;-)

@ibkiss: well, it's not definitly limited to tennis - as I'm mentioned, I'm also open for volleyball or badminton...or horse riding ^^ but paintball is not my thing...

@Kkil: thanks for the offer ;-) I would like to pm you, but I can't so far - so maybe send me a pm with your contact details and we can clarify it.

Greetings
Jessi


----------



## DXB expat (Aug 28, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> ^^ So its just limited to tennis ,eh ??


Yo ibkiss! if ur talking paintball, i am definitely in, would love to paintball. Hell, we can make it a weekly thing, do you know if they have laser tag in this part of the world?

And guys, right now I say lets just get on the phone and start talking. I can be reached at 0529086950.


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

dxb expat, yes they have laser tag at the autodrome.
Only place I believe has it.


----------



## hpant (Aug 24, 2012)

@ German student & Kikl: I'm finally mobile and can come in the evenings. Would be up for tennis and badminton. I'm relatively new to tennis, and am slightly better at badminton, would appreciate a pm if you guys manage to make a plan

@ Dxb Expat: will call you in the next couple of days to chalk sth out for laser tag, not very good at it, but would love to play.


----------



## topgun737 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok.. whoever wants to play 'tennis' at the aviation club...pls send me your contact details on topgun.b737 @ yahoo . com.... Might as well get the ball rolling.....


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

topgun737 said:


> Ok.. whoever wants to play 'tennis' at the aviation club...pls send me your contact details on topgun.b737 @ yahoo . com.... Might as well get the ball rolling.....


I'm not good at tennis but anyhow , I have sent my details to you ! 

@ Dxb Expat .. I have played paintball in sharjah . If anything's confirmed as its fun to play with many people ,then let me know .. 

Regards ,
Aamir


----------

